# Pennsylvania



## seankeepriding (Apr 4, 2006)

Where are all the riders from Pennsylvania


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

New Cumberland, PA.


----------



## seankeepriding (Apr 4, 2006)

How far are you fron the scranton area


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

'Bout 2 hrs. My parents were born and raised in Hazelton. Thank gawd they moved from there! New Cumberland is right outside of Harrisburg.


----------



## seankeepriding (Apr 4, 2006)

*The ride in Hershey*

There is a ride in Hershey on the 29 of this month PSP Metric Century Ride


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

Enola, PA, near Harrisburg.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Hopefully, I'll be doing it. I'll be starting with my club @ 930 am but after the initial section of the ride I can ride w/ anyone A few of my friends did it last year. Said it was a nice ride. I used to live close to Hershey and there are some nice routes to be had there. For a good cause, too, the PA State Police.


----------



## seankeepriding (Apr 4, 2006)

*PSP ride*

Kram59 

I will be there and hope to see you there . I will be riding a black Cannondale R1000 and driving a White Jeep liberty . Should be a good ride if the weather holds out . I will be there early .


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I Should


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I SHOULD be there barring rescheduling of my youngest daughter's soccer game. I'll be in a black/gold Subaru outback and riding a black/white/red Lookkg461 with World Cup ski and bike kit on. Should be a bunch of us there at 930 to start. Hope to see you there. Doing the century?


----------



## Aceman (Jan 20, 2006)

Jessup... About 10 miles east of you.


----------



## seankeepriding (Apr 4, 2006)

Kram59 said:


> I SHOULD be there barring rescheduling of my youngest daughter's soccer game. I'll be in a black/gold Subaru outback and riding a black/white/red Lookkg461 with World Cup ski and bike kit on. Should be a bunch of us there at 930 to start. Hope to see you there. Doing the century?


yes i am


----------



## seankeepriding (Apr 4, 2006)

Aceman said:


> Jessup... About 10 miles east of you.


Aceman where do you ride And when?


----------



## Aceman (Jan 20, 2006)

check other post.


----------



## seankeepriding (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the web page I do not have a mtb yet but i will in the fall i think . I started riding road last year and i love it . just looking for some others that share the same interests .


----------



## timmyc (Mar 21, 2006)

I live in Lancaster, PA and would love to get a group ride put together at sunrise on weekdays. anyone interested?


----------



## i heart riding (Feb 5, 2006)

*i live*

In Warminster

it's the suburbs of Phila....

i'd love to get a ride together....but have no bike  (sold it in the winter...and have no $$$)


hopefully that will change soon


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey. My sis lives in Warminster.


----------



## i heart riding (Feb 5, 2006)

*yea!!!*



Kram59 said:


> Hey. My sis lives in Warminster.



nice....warminster is boring....and there are no nice long roads to ride......


but yea......cool!


----------



## mikebikr (Jan 1, 1970)

*Murraysville, Delmont, Saltsburg*

Westmoreland/Indiana/Armstrong County Area


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

So is she (boring). Unless yer into Jesus, NNTAWWT, etc etc...


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

*Forks Township*

North of Easton...land of 1000 developments. 

It's still a pretty decent area to ride, although the traffic has definitely increased, while driver awareness has decreased over the years. Everyone must be so tired driving back and forth to work in New York/New Jersey. 

I work in Tinicum/upper Bucks County. That, my friend, is some fine riding.


----------



## PAZ71 (Sep 26, 2005)

*In your 'hood*

About 10 minutes away in Newton Township outside of Clarks Summit. 

And as old Manny used to say.... Ennnnnjoyyyyy, ennnnnnjoyyyy! The great outdoors, of Northeast Pennsylvania!


----------



## PAZ71 (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh. I forgot. I usually ride the roads out here. Lots of killer rollers. Some great climbs up the 'back' side of West Mountain, and relatively light traffic.


----------



## seankeepriding (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey PAZ71 we must be neighbors I live in Newton glad to see you here


----------

